# Free weather show



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

www.wiseguysofweather.com pro-mets joe bastardi and joe d' aleo, radio show starts at 8pm, great info and u can call in and ask questions.


----------



## plowcrack (Dec 18, 2009)

Too bad it doesn't have an archive of past shows. I did however look Bastardi up on utube. Very well spoken.

Tom Skilling does a half hour of banter back n forth with Garry Meier weekdays on WGNradio here in Chi, and its cool to listen to him pontificate (and take live phoned-in weather questions) beyond his usual scripted TV weathercasts.

I'll try to catch wiseguysofweather some sunday. Thanks for the post...


----------

